# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  5 britanikë i presin veshin emigrantit shqiptar

## Shijaksi-London

5 britanikë i presin veshin emigrantit shqiptar

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Pesë shtetas britanikë janë përfshirë në një krim makabër, duke rrahur e më pas prerë veshin me thikë një emigranti shqiptar. Ngjarja e rëndë, që sipas policisë dyshohet të ketë motive raciste, ka ndodhur në qytezën Bedford. Emigranti shqiptar, emri i të cilit nuk bëhet i ditur, ka renë pre e sulmit, ndërsa ishte duke kërkuar punë së bashku me të dashurën e tij. Pesë persona, ende të paarrestuar nga policia, kanë filluar ta qëllojnë 37- vjeçarin nga Shqipëria në afërsi të rrugës "Queens Drive". Sipas policisë londineze, emigranti shqiptar, i cili jeton në Londër, ka pësuar dëmtime të shumta në trup, ndërsa agresorët i kanë prerë veshin me thikë. "Ai u sulmua sapo ka dalë nga makina e tij", bëri të ditur policia. Fillimisht, emigranti shqiptar është dërguar në spitalin zonal dhe më pas është transferuar në një tjetër spital të specializuar për operacione plastike. Sara Willingson, zëdhënëse e "Bedfordshire Police" tha për "Shqip" se ende nuk është arrestuar ndonjë person në lidhje me këtë incident. Është hera e dytë që në këtë zonë, emigrantët shqiptarë sulmohen për motive raciste. Dy vjet më parë, disa të rinj me origjinë indiane rrahën bashkëmoshatarin e tyre shqiptar, duke i kërkuar me kërcënim "kthimin nga ke ardhur".

----------


## YaSmiN

Shpresoj te gjenden keta edhe te denohen ashtu sic e meritojne.Racizmi eshte nje metode e shekullit qe nuk mund te fshihet por njerezit duhet te mesojne te jetojne me te huajte ne shtet e tyre.

----------


## Baptist

ata britanike mund te jene shqiptar me shtetesi britaneze mund te jene serb me shtetesi britaneze, mund te jene edhe jevge(grek) me shtetesi britaneze, hindu me shtetesi britaneze, kineze, e arape me shtesi britaneze.
Ke mundur te vesh titullin:

*5 evropiane i(a) presin veshin (nje) emigranti shqiptar!*

do te ishte poaq precize dhe njesoj informuese / dezinformuese si kjo qe ke shkeputur  nga zoteriu Muhamed Veliu i cili edhe nje here e kishte bere nje lajm teper denigrues per shqiptaret te cilin mos gabofsha e pate sjellur ti personalisht.

Tani ai i njejti autore dhe i njejti provajder sjell nje shkrim i cili nxine gjithe anglezet etnike perfshire ketu edhe etnite tjera ne perberje te mbreterise britaneze qe mund te mos kene kurrefare lidhje me incidentin. Dhe ata te ashtuquajtur "raciste" te jene te "zinje" dhe poashtu emigrante, krejtesisht dy-tri vjete me te vjeter qe luftojne per te mbrojtur interesat e tyre per punesim, sepse raca e bardhe shqiptare preferohet me shume nga anglezet dhe ardhja e tyre ne kete i vend ua zvogelon gjasat per punesim.

PER KEND PUNONI JU DY? (apo ti dy zoteri Muhamed Veliu?)

----------


## Zemrushja

Jo more ca thoni.. "popujt e tjere jane engjej, vetem shqiptaret jane (per pakicen ketu) njerez te keqinj"

Eh, cdo popull ka te mirat e te ligat e veta, ka si  trendafilat ashtu edhe gjembat..

Me vjen shum keq per cfare i ka ndodhur ktij shqiptari  :i ngrysur: ..

----------


## niktironci

Jam kurjoz te di c`fare bejne Shqipetaret e tjere ne te gjithe U.K. per kete incident te rende.
Duhet te ngrihen te gjithe ne nje demonstrate paqesore, sepse neser do tu presin atyre te dy veshet.

----------


## Baptist

> Jo more ca thoni.. "popujt e tjere jane engjej, vetem shqiptaret jane (per pakicen ketu) njerez te keqinj"
> 
> Eh, cdo popull ka te mirat e te ligat e veta, ka si  trendafilat ashtu edhe gjembat..
> 
> Me vjen shum keq per cfare i ka ndodhur ktij shqiptari ..


cit: 
Është hera e dytë që në këtë zonë, emigrantët shqiptarë sulmohen për motive raciste. Dy vjet më parë, disa të rinj *me origjinë indiane* rrahën bashkëmoshatarin e tyre shqiptar, duke i kërkuar me kërcënim "kthimin nga ke ardhur".
you do the math!

Matematika thote se as ky rast nuk eshte bere nga "gjembat" britanez vendor por pikerisht nga flliqesirat aziate, nga emigrante te padeshiruar aziatik.

Pershendetje

----------


## RaPSouL

Pffff cfar tmerri si eshte e mundur kjo mer ende egzistojne keta persona racist ncncn ishalla gjithcka kthehet ne te mire.

----------

